# Switch Uplink Port



## Jack (9. Mai 2002)

Also, Ich hab derzeit ein einfaches 10/100 ter Netzwerk zuhause in dem zwei Netzwerkkarten mit einem Crossover Kabel verbunden sind. Nun hab ich vor einen Switch zu kaufen um 3 Computer zu verbinden. Der Switch den ich kaufen will hat einen Uplink Port. Nun die Frage: Kann ich das Crossover Kabel das ja gekreuzt ist direkt in den Uplink Port stecken ohne es umzukrimpen???? Und für was wird der Uplink Port noch verwendet für DSL ???


----------



## Virtual Freak (11. Mai 2002)

*ja*

theoretisch müsste das klappen wen du n crossover kabel in ne karte und dann in den hub/switch steckst..

aber die uplink ports werden normalerweise aber verwendet um switsches miteinander zu verbinden...

und meist sind auch uplink und port 1 miteinander verbunden...so das du nuer einen davon brauchen kannst


Greetz VF


----------



## Tommy (11. Mai 2002)

Von einen Normalport zu den Uplinkport mit einem Standart RJ45 Kabel.


----------

